# PERCHE' DOL E' SCOPPIATO



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Qui sta meglio ...


Anna bella, il forum di DOL e' morto nel settenbre del 2006, ricordi la litigata tra Ele, FA, me e K..K di cacca? ... venne fuori che Mara inoltrava e-mail private in giro per divertimento, e questo non andava fatto (intendo rendere pubblica la cosa) perche i vizi devono rimanere in privato, e le virtu' pubbliche ... quindi e' gente di merda, TUTTI/E ... se la maga dei miei stivali (e non solo miei) avesse chiesto scusa tutto questo non sarebbe accaduto.

Te la vedi Mara che chiede scusa? ... e quello stronzone di K..K che invece di ringraziarmi per la dritta mi si scaglia contro ... quindi sono pieni di merda anzi sono fatti di merda.


ps e non ho detto niente eh, sia chiaro.


----------



## Nunzio (16 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Qui sta meglio ...
> 
> 
> Anna bella, il forum di DOL e' morto nel settenbre del 2006, ricordi la litigata tra Ele, FA, me e K..K di cacca? ... venne fuori che Mara inoltrava e-mail private in giro per divertimento, e questo non andava fatto perche i vizi devono rimanere in privato, e le virtu' pubbliche ... quindi e' gente di merda, TUTTI/E ... se la maga dei miei stivali (e non solo miei) avesse chiesto scusa tutto questo non sarebbe accaduto.
> ...


FATEMI CAPIRE: MA VOI ALTRI STATE USANDO QUESTO FORUM COME RUOTA DI SCORTA PERCHE' DOV'ERAVATE VI HANNO OSCURATI E/O VI SIETE "DIMESSI"? SEMBRA CHE VOGLIATE VOI, ORA, IL MONOPOLIO DI QUESTO FORUM...
SE E' UNA MIA IMPRESSIONE, ME NE SCUSO VIVAMENTE.
ATTENDO SOLO CHIARIMENTI. NON VOGLIO BISTICCIARE.
GRAZIE 1000!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Nunzio ha detto:


> FATEMI CAPIRE: MA VOI ALTRI STATE USANDO QUESTO FORUM COME RUOTA DI SCORTA PERCHE' DOV'ERAVATE VI HANNO OSCURATI E/O VI SIETE "DIMESSI"? SEMBRA CHE VOGLIATE VOI, ORA, IL MONOPOLIO DI QUESTO FORUM...
> SE E' UNA MIA IMPRESSIONE, ME NE SCUSO VIVAMENTE.
> ATTENDO SOLO CHIARIMENTI. NON VOGLIO BISTICCIARE.
> GRAZIE 1000!!


perche urli? ... mica siamo sordi noi.


----------



## Nunzio (16 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> perche urli? ... mica siamo sordi noi.


Anche tu, come sterminatorr ed altri, non mi date alcun fastidio.
Vi ho solo fatto una domanda, con massima educazione. Mi avete risposto tuttaltro.
Ciao!


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Anche tu, come sterminatorr ed altri, non mi date alcun fastidio.
> Vi ho solo fatto una domanda, con massima educazione. Mi avete risposto tuttaltro.
> Ciao!



ecco visto che hai abbassato il tono, ti consiglio di leggerci (per quel poco ch'e' stato scritto) in giro, forse comprenderai come mai siamo atterrati in questo forum ... che tutto sommato e' molto gradevole.

Ops come mai chiedi e rispondi da anonimo? ... io mi espongo da sempre con il mio nome e non nick ... non e' corretto da parte tua, non credi? ... gia il fatto che ti abbia risposto e' una cortesia, ti pare?


----------



## Nunzio (16 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ecco visto che hai abbassato il tono, ti consiglio di leggerci (per quel poco ch'e' stato scritto) in giro, forse comprenderai come mai siamo atterrati in questo forum ... che tutto sommato e' molto gradevole.
> 
> Ops come mai chiedi e rispondi da anonimo? ... io mi espongo da sempre con il mio nome e non nick ... non e' corretto da parte tua, non credi? ... gia il fatto che ti abbia risposto e' una cortesia, ti pare?


Se il mio nome è Nunzio, è Nunzio. Io non ho un nick-name. Ho inserito il mio nome.
Il fatto di essere atterrati qui, non mi da alcun fastidio. Mi chiedo solo come mai abbiate scelto un forum di tradimento come pista d'atterraggio per asilo politico. E' per caso anche DOL un sito di tradimento? Se si, posso anche chiudere un occhio. Se no, mi domando nuovamente perchè non atterrare in un sito equipollente a quello dov'eravate fino a poco tempo fa.
Ciao.


----------



## Nunzio (16 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*

O per voi un sito vale l'atro, pur di trascorrere il tempo?
Ciao.


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Nunzio ha detto:


> O per voi un sito vale l'atro, pur di trascorrere il tempo?
> Ciao.


... il sito e' questo
http://forum.divorzionline.it/index.php?c=2

ERA un sito completo dove si parlava di tutto ... DOL ora e' "Dead On Line" da quando ci hanno bannati.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ecco visto che hai abbassato il tono, ti consiglio di leggerci (per quel poco ch'e' stato scritto) in giro, forse comprenderai come mai siamo atterrati in questo forum ... che tutto sommato e' molto gradevole.
> 
> Ops come mai chiedi e rispondi da anonimo? ... io mi espongo da sempre con il mio nome e non nick ... non e' corretto da parte tua, non credi? ... gia il fatto che ti abbia risposto e' una cortesia, ti pare?


Mari', se posso permettermi, rinnovo l'invito a te e agli altri ex-dol di lasciarsi alle spalle ciò che è successo "di là" !

Trovate questo forum piacevole? Credo che lo sia per i contenuti oltre che per gli utenti TUTTI (con simpatie ed antipatie personali vabbeh, ma ci sta in ogni aggregazione umana)che lo frequentano e che si confrontano SUGLI ARGOMENTI più che su chi dice questo o quello.

Molti qui dentro erano iscritti anche a tradimento.it altro sito storico defunto per ragioni più o meno analoghe a quelle di DOL (divorzionline.it ndr) ma non è che si rimesti sempre il tempo che fu e pregi o difetti di quello.

L'invito è quello di guardare avanti ed "integrarsi" (come alcuni già stanno facendo in modo assai gradito) al di là di quella che può essere la "comune origine" di alcuni, sia per evitare malintesi, sospetti verso questo o quell'utente, sia per non disorientare chi quella storia non conosce e non può capire i riferimenti chiari solo ad alcuni.

Grazie, se potrete accogliere questo suggerimento!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

*x il nunzio apostolico*



Nunzio ha detto:


> Anche tu, come sterminatorr ed altri, non mi date alcun fastidio.
> Vi ho solo fatto una domanda, con massima educazione. Mi avete risposto tuttaltro.
> Ciao!


senti visto che sei un po' duro di comprendonio, io ti richiedo per l'ultima volta e poi sarai ignorato da me, dato che risulti in forma anonima, sei conosciuto dal forum???

Se si', perche' i veterani hanno interagito con te, bene, ma se nessuno ti conosce sei il solito multi-nick e multi personalita' di cui siamo amici di vecchia data e quindi pubblicamente lo richiedo agli altri forumisti anziani per esclusione se sei il solito kakakazzo o no.

Tutto chiaro??


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> senti visto che sei un po' duro di comprendonio, io ti richiedo per l'ultima volta e poi sarai ignorato da me, dato che risulti in forma anonima, sei conosciuto dal forum???
> 
> Se si', perche' i veterani hanno interagito con te, bene, ma se nessuno ti conosce sei il solito multi-nick e multi personalita' di cui siamo amici di vecchia data e quindi pubblicamente lo richiedo agli altri forumisti anziani per esclusione se sei il solito kakakazzo o no.
> 
> Tutto chiaro?









sei stato chiarissimo

Scusami Nunzio, non mi ricordo bene chi sei...


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

Nunzio ha detto:


> O per voi un sito vale l'atro, pur di trascorrere il tempo?
> Ciao.


Nunzio, già dal nome...mi stai sui pall. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




hai ragione. ho già mandato il mio CV forumesco in vari forum, ma pare che, al momento, l'unico disposto a prendermi sia questo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cosa vuoi che ti dica: nel web le voci girano...e se ti sei fatta una certa fama è dura...
il sindacato LNW (liberi naviganti web)mi ha scritto: signora Anna A, lei ha fatto molto male a non consultarci prima di scatenare la rivolta con la petizione popolare.
mandati a fanculo anche loro via dispaccio (a proposito di dispacci, chissà cosa avrà letto Vocedellafetenzia nel nuovo dispaccio svizzero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> senti visto che sei un po' duro di comprendonio, io ti richiedo per l'ultima volta e poi sarai ignorato da me, dato che risulti in forma anonima, sei conosciuto dal forum???
> 
> Se si', perche' i veterani hanno interagito con te, bene, ma se nessuno ti conosce sei il solito multi-nick e multi personalita' di cui siamo amici di vecchia data e quindi pubblicamente lo richiedo agli altri forumisti anziani per esclusione se sei il solito kakakazzo o no.
> 
> Tutto chiaro?


Sterminator, qui possono tranquillamente scrivere TUTTI anche gli anonimi!

E' libera scelta se registrarsi o meno. Se qualche anonimo esce dalle righe, di solito viene ignorato e si isola da solo.

Fino ad ora non mi pare che nunzio abbia chiesto nulla di strano, se non qualche civile chiarimento.

E' un clone di quelli che tu sospetti? Verrà fuori e accadrà ciò che ho detto sopra.

Non instilliamo la cultura del sospetto verso chiunque, che un gran pro non fa!


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (16 Luglio 2007)

Ma nun lo per sospettà e che so paranoici de brutto

ahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Nunzio (16 Luglio 2007)

*Sterminatorr*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> senti visto che sei un po' duro di comprendonio, io ti richiedo per l'ultima volta e poi sarai ignorato da me, dato che risulti in forma anonima, sei conosciuto dal forum???
> 
> Se si', perche' i veterani hanno interagito con te, bene, ma se nessuno ti conosce sei il solito multi-nick e multi personalita' di cui siamo amici di vecchia data e quindi pubblicamente lo richiedo agli altri forumisti anziani per esclusione se sei il solito kakakazzo o no.
> 
> Tutto chiaro??


Noto che dai più importanza al mio nick-name (che è il mio nome!!!!) piuttosto che rispondere alla mia domanda.
La vostra presenza è gradita. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda. Volevo solo capirne di più. Ma evidentemente preferite parlare del mio nome, pensare che io sia una "bufala" piuttosto che rispondere.
Sono sicuro che se fosse un iscritto da molto tempo in questo sito a chiedervi quello che vi sto ora chiedendo io, non rispondereste ugualmente.
Ciao.


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Noto che dai più importanza al mio nick-name (che è il mio nome!!!!) piuttosto che rispondere alla mia domanda.
> La vostra presenza è gradita. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda. Volevo solo capirne di più. Ma evidentemente preferite parlare del mio nome, pensare che io sia una "bufala" piuttosto che rispondere.
> Sono sicuro che se fosse un iscritto da molto tempo in questo sito a chiedervi quello che vi sto ora chiedendo io, *non rispondereste ugualmente.*
> Ciao.


Falso.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sterminator, qui possono tranquillamente scrivere TUTTI anche gli anonimi!
> 
> E' libera scelta se registrarsi o meno. Se qualche anonimo esce dalle righe, di solito viene ignorato e si isola da solo.
> 
> ...


ma guarda Fedy che non siamo paranoici....ahahahah

Io dopo il nick sterminator, di la' ho dovuto usare, diciamo per problemi tecnici, un altro nick...amarogiuliani e combinazione qua e' spuntato *A*marogiuliani a provocare ed a mettere zizzania appena arrivati i primi, poi ho scoperto il pirlone e sono arrivato io.

Tu se credi a questa coincidenza come avulsa da qualsiasi contesto, ti esorto a darmi una sestina buona per il super enalotto, nel frattempo continuero' a credere che il clonante e' il kazzone fallito di cui sopra...e che deve stare in astinenza di figure di merda....


----------



## Nunzio (16 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Falso.


Vero. Perchè, purtroppo, non cambia nulla dall'essere registrati o meno. Purtroppo, ci si può registrare più volte ed essere la stessa persona. Quindi, vero.
Ciao.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sterminator, qui possono tranquillamente scrivere TUTTI anche gli anonimi!
> 
> E' libera scelta se registrarsi o meno. Se qualche anonimo esce dalle righe, di solito viene ignorato e si isola da solo.
> 
> ...


eh, caro mio, questa sembra un'oasi felice in confronto alla cajenna a cui eravamo abituati noi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cultura del sospetto?
no. nessun sospetto, fidati.
è una certezza. 
la guerra dei mondi è niente in confronto.
fatti le ossa in dol e poi ne riparliamo, va


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Vero. Perchè, purtroppo, non cambia nulla dall'essere registrati o meno. Purtroppo, ci si può registrare più volte ed essere la stessa persona. Quindi, vero.
> Ciao.


chiaro esempio di cagacazzo. non dice un cazzo, ma sente il bisogno di esserci.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> Ma nun lo per sospettà e che so paranoici de brutto
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha


che frase compiuta e piena di senso che hai scritto....
eh, da anonimo non puoi cliccare edit, e ci rimedi figure di merda.
non che con saresti emerso, eh, intendiamoci...


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mari', se posso permettermi, rinnovo l'invito a te e agli altri ex-dol di lasciarsi alle spalle ciò che è successo "di là" !
> 
> Trovate questo forum piacevole? Credo che lo sia per i contenuti oltre che per gli utenti TUTTI (con simpatie ed antipatie personali vabbeh, ma ci sta in ogni aggregazione umana)che lo frequentano e che si confrontano SUGLI ARGOMENTI più che su chi dice questo o quello.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te Fedi' ... pero', fare delle domande e' lecito, rispondere e' cortesia ...


----------



## Old donna (16 Luglio 2007)

Ciao  tutti vi ho trovato e sono venuta a salutarvi......mi ero iscritta tempo fa per visitare Fa , 
volevo dirvi che sento la vostra mancanza .
Volevo dire anche che le vicende di cui Marì parla non riguardano tutte le persone di dol e che non è necessario per confrontarsi essere schierati necessariamente in alcuna fazione.
Ognuno di noi ha una testa e un modo di relazionarsi , valutare le persone per quello che hanno fatto agli altri e non a me è qualcosa che evito di fare perchè non conosco i fatti se non coe mi vengono riportati da l'uno o l'altro .

saluti a tutti e a presto donna


----------



## Emmekappa (16 Luglio 2007)

donna ha detto:


> Ciao tutti vi ho trovato e sono venuta a salutarvi......mi ero iscritta tempo fa per visitare Fa ,
> volevo dirvi che sento la vostra mancanza .
> Volevo dire anche che le vicende di cui Marì parla non riguardano tutte le persone di dol e che non è necessario per confrontarsi essere schierati necessariamente in alcuna fazione.
> Ognuno di noi ha una testa e un modo di relazionarsi , valutare le persone per quello che hanno fatto agli altri e non a me è qualcosa che evito di fare perchè non conosco i fatti se non coe mi vengono riportati da l'uno o l'altro .
> ...


 
Cara Donna, non ci credo ma faccio finta lo stesso; intanto dol è di una noia mortale (ancora abbiamo il permesso di leggere); pazienza. Per quanto riguarda nuovi e vecchi di questo forum che dire? Continuo a credere che almeno in internet sia possibile espriumersi liberamente... La solita ingenua eh.....

ps Stermi un bacioooooooooooo !!!! Non ti dico dove sono perchè poi ti viene la nostalgia ahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Luglio 2007)

Generalmente, il forum può essere visitato da chiunque, e tutti i forum sono di libera consultazione e risposta, senza alcun obbligo di iscriversi.


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Generalmente, il forum può essere visitato da chiunque, e tutti i forum sono di libera consultazione e risposta, senza alcun obbligo di iscriversi.


... ma non in divorzionline ... e se ti iscrivi di nuovo ti bannano all'istante, senza manco scrivere.

E' capitato a parecchi di noi.


----------



## Emmekappa (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma non in divorzionline ... e se ti iscrivi di nuovo ti bannano all'istante, senza manco scrivere.
> 
> E' capitato a parecchi di noi.


Pensato la stessa cosa Marì, come sempre eh.


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2007)

*benvenuta donna*



donna ha detto:


> Ciao  tutti vi ho trovato e sono venuta a salutarvi......mi ero iscritta tempo fa per visitare Fa ,
> volevo dirvi che sento la vostra mancanza .
> Volevo dire anche che le vicende di cui Marì parla non riguardano tutte le persone di dol e che non è necessario per confrontarsi essere schierati necessariamente in alcuna fazione.
> Ognuno di noi ha una testa e un modo di relazionarsi , valutare le persone per quello che hanno fatto agli altri e non a me è qualcosa che evito di fare perchè non conosco i fatti se non coe mi vengono riportati da l'uno o l'altro .
> ...




ciao donna, benvenuta, grazie del pensiero...


...anche tu credi che tutto quello che ultimamente è successo sia opera di qualcuno degli schieramenti costituiti, allora?!


cmq, per quello che mi riguarda...sono cose vecchie e passate, il mondo e la vita per fortuna vanno sempre avanti, e personalmente ho scelto!


vedi...ho riscontrato delle cose strane, con alcuni ci vado d'accordo di persona e non ci vado d'accordo sul forum!! ....strano anche a dirsi, ma per me è così! quindi sono contento e soddisfatto della scelta fatta, nonostante all'inizio qualcuno (come te) è mancato anche a me, ma che ci vuoi fare? ...anche questa è la vita!

...ora, tra le righe, non voglio dire "o qui o lì" ...però...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





un bacio a te
L


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Emmekappa ha detto:


> Pensato la stessa cosa Marì, come sempre eh.


... io non ci ho manco provato perche li schifo tutti in paranza dal 2 luglio 2007 ... avevo un nick di riserva che tutti conoscevano, era per giocare (QUI, QUO E QUA) che non ha MAI offeso qualcuno, ebbene hanno bannato anche quello.

Dead On Line, sei na merda!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

donna ha detto:


> Ciao tutti vi ho trovato e sono venuta a salutarvi......mi ero iscritta tempo fa per visitare Fa ,
> volevo dirvi che sento la vostra mancanza .
> Volevo dire anche che le vicende di cui Marì parla non riguardano tutte le persone di dol e che non è necessario per confrontarsi essere schierati necessariamente in alcuna fazione.
> Ognuno di noi ha una testa e un modo di relazionarsi , valutare le persone per quello che hanno fatto agli altri e non a me è qualcosa che evito di fare perchè non conosco i fatti se non coe mi vengono riportati da l'uno o l'altro .
> ...


donna, vedo che non perdi il vizio di fare l'avvocato delle cause perse....le tue arringhe difensive sono state sempre dei boomerang che hanno sempre sortito l'effetto contrario...























che senso ha arrampicarsi sugli specchi per difendere l'indifendibile dato che ormai il bubbone era talmente evidente da vederlo persino un cecato...

Il vostro giochino ha retto fino a che i target erano pochi ed isolati, i kazzi amari so' stati i bombardamenti concentrici alla regina ed alle operaie...



























Ma voi ve siete arroccati ed ai chiarimenti richiesti avete risposto col disprezzo del silenzio o peggio del dileggio....

Ao' ecchissenefregaaa riscaldateve er brodino che v'e' rimasto e magari pe' da' piu' corpo aggiungetece un po' de semolino.....































Ps 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   er evitare che la tua sia una venuta inutile, per favore te riporti indietro la spazzatura???

Ao' Angelino&C vanno nei rifiuti speciali come i feti abortiti...

ciao ne' e nun t'azzarda' a saluta' niuno....

NOT IN MY NAME!!!


----------



## Old donna (16 Luglio 2007)

Iago io non faccio questione di scelte esclusive, quelle sono unicamente riservate alla coppia. 
grazie comunque del benvenuto, 

Stermi mi accusi si fare l'avvocato e poi di stare zitta , sei quanto meno contradditorio , ad ogni modo io saluto chi mi pare se poi non mi rispondono non perdo certo il sonno ........
sul resto capisci bene che non so nemmeno cosa risponderti.....

emmekappa ........nnon vogliio convincere nessuno , ognuno di noi è libero di avere le proprie opinioni e convinzioni .


----------



## Emmekappa (16 Luglio 2007)

donna ha detto:


> emmekappa ........nnon vogliio convincere nessuno , ognuno di noi è libero di avere le proprie opinioni e convinzioni .


Donna hai sempre difeso e mediato, da una parte sola ovviamente. Infatti libertà di pensiero. Pensiero unico. Poi però le discussioni languono e qualcuno si lamenta... Conosco personalmente un sacco di persone del forum, non UNA che abbia scritto mezza riga. Bella gente... Bye bye..


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2007)

*spiega, please*



donna ha detto:


> Iago io non faccio questione di scelte esclusive, quelle sono unicamente riservate alla coppia.
> grazie comunque del benvenuto,
> 
> .



...la coppia che ah litigato??


o "la coppia" tra virgolette...in senso generale??


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

donna ha detto:


> Iago io non faccio questione di scelte esclusive, quelle sono unicamente riservate alla coppia.
> grazie comunque del benvenuto,
> 
> *Stermi mi accusi si fare l'avvocato e poi di stare zitta , sei quanto meno contradditorio , ad ogni modo io saluto chi mi pare se poi non mi rispondono non perdo certo il sonno ........*
> ...


dai hai gia' in vacanza la tua intelligenza sagace???

Io non ti vietavo di venire di qua' a salutare chicche e ssia, ma di ritornare di la' dicendo che stermi ve saluta....

Cogli la difference???























Ps:vabbe' me so' commosso, se proprio te scappa un mio saluto, salutami la mezza sega de peppiniello che fino all'ultimo mi diceva che con me si divertiva....

LLLLUUUUIIIIIIII!!!!!con me.....

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Ps2:ma senti un po' siccome avrei da fa' sto pomeriggio, nun ce viene a trova' nessun'altro, cosi' m'organizzo e disdico gli appuntamenti...


----------



## Emmekappa (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ps2:ma senti un po' siccome avrei da fa' sto pomeriggio, nun ce viene a trova' nessun'altro, cosi' m'organizzo e disdico gli appuntamenti...


Ahahahahah ... perchè pensi che non leggano????


----------



## Old donna (16 Luglio 2007)

stermi non ci avrei mai pensato a salutare chichessia , ognuno parla pee se stesso e per nessun altro.......tranquillino 

Iago la coppia intesa biblicamente .....(hai presente?)


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> dai hai gia' in vacanza la tua intelligenza sagace???
> 
> Io non ti vietavo di venire di qua' a salutare chicche e ssia, ma di ritornare di la' dicendo che stermi ve saluta....
> 
> ...


Aspetta, hanno mandato avanti la diplomazia ... poi arriveranno i picchiatori ... classico atteggiamento fascista ...

Ma il picchiatore di turno chi sara' K..K?


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2007)

*mah??*



donna ha detto:


> stermi non ci avrei mai pensato a salutare chichessia , ognuno parla pee se stesso e per nessun altro.......tranquillino
> 
> Iago la coppia intesa biblicamente .....(hai presente?)



ho presente!


ma non riesco a capire che cazzo c'entra con quello che ti ho detto io...comunque non è interessante...ciao.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

donna ha detto:


> stermi non ci avrei mai pensato a salutare chichessia , ognuno parla pee se stesso e per nessun altro*.......tranquillino*
> 
> Iago la coppia intesa biblicamente .....(hai presente?)


 
donna o non hai seguito ben benino la mia presenza qui sopra o t'hanno fatto un resoconto steno-dattilografato alla organo riproduttivo erettile canino....



























Ps:dopo, con comodo senza fretta, nun te scorda' la spazzatura....ao' fa cald' e puzza subito....


----------



## Emmekappa (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Aspetta, hanno mandato avanti la diplomazia ... poi arriveranno i picchiatori ... classico atteggiamento fascista ...
> 
> Ma il picchiatore di turno chi sara' K..K?


 
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Old donna (16 Luglio 2007)

ritenere che qualcuno possa decidere cosa devo fare io Marì è un pensiero che magari a te ti rassicura a me mi fa solo ridere ..........

saluti a tutti e scusate se vi ho disturbato non accadrà più 
donna


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

Emmekappa ha detto:


> Donna hai sempre difeso e mediato, da una parte sola ovviamente. Infatti libertà di pensiero. Pensiero unico. Poi però le discussioni languono e qualcuno si lamenta... Conosco personalmente un sacco di persone del forum, non UNA che abbia scritto mezza riga. Bella gente... Bye bye..


stai scherzando Mk?
chi si è azzardato a scrivere qualcosa è stato bannato al volo.
come diceva chicchi nel forum di nios, è meglio una dittatura illuminata che una democrazia becera...

Ps: ciao bella, come stai?


----------



## Old Paolo (16 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> stai scherzando Mk?
> chi si è azzardato a scrivere qualcosa è stato bannato al volo.
> come diceva chicchi nel forum di nios, è meglio una dittatura illuminata che una democrazia becera...
> 
> Ps: ciao bella, come stai?


 

Scusate ma qual'è sto forum di nios che ne parlate tanto?


----------



## Emmekappa (16 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> stai scherzando Mk?
> chi si è azzardato a scrivere qualcosa è stato bannato al volo.
> come diceva chicchi nel forum di nios, è meglio una dittatura illuminata che una democrazia becera...
> 
> Ps: ciao bella, come stai?


 
Anna sto benissimo, grazie, tu? Io parlavo di quelli dall'altra parte della barricata ovviamente...

ps io ad esempio sono stata bannata proprio per quello!!!!


----------



## Emmekappa (16 Luglio 2007)

donna ha detto:


> ritenere che qualcuno possa decidere cosa devo fare io Marì è un pensiero che magari a te ti rassicura a me mi fa solo ridere ..........
> 
> saluti a tutti e scusate se vi ho disturbato non accadrà più
> donna


 
DONNA... Repeat, NESSUNO di voi ha detto mezza parola. Quindi...


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Scusate ma qual'è sto forum di nios che ne parlate tanto?


qua
http://www.instantbulletin.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=1&mforum=life


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Scusate ma qual'è sto forum di nios che ne parlate tanto?


 
è questo. hanno fatto casino anche per quello e poi si parla di libertà...

http://www.instantbulletin.com/forum/index.php?mforum=life


----------



## Old donna (16 Luglio 2007)

Ciao Anna mi spiace non litigare più con te ..........
ma non sono abituata a litigare con tutti, uno alla volta magari ........e allora vado , qui mi identificano con il nemico e anche se può essere divertente non è esattamente ciò che mi va di sostenere .
ti auguro di stare bene


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

*ocio*



Mari' ha detto:


> Aspetta, hanno mandato avanti la diplomazia ... poi arriveranno i picchiatori ... classico atteggiamento fascista ...
> 
> *Ma il picchiatore di turno chi sara' K..K?*


ao' allora forum, dichiaro ufficialmente che potemo sta' tranquilli....KK pe' tanti kazzotti che se' beccato, da mo' che era suonato....

un solo favore chiedo....astenetevi dal fare rumori che possono anche lontanamente sembrare il suono di un gong....































Ps:invece quello che me preoccupa e' se viene a fa' le sue preghiere Angelino, alias Voce della coscienza,mi consenta,l'imparziale,San Giorgio,SHRIC, etetcetcetc.........o a scaglia' gli anatemi ai fedifraghi (scusa Fedy la citazione involontaria...ahahahahahahah) con tanto de pentimenti per i peccatori....

Rega' noi ormai semo vaccinati ma voi dovete resistere....e' una prova del signore.....pero' mo' fino alle 17 e spiccioli ce potemo rilassa' dato che ha la sua pennica e cade nelle braccia di Morfeo...almeno cade nelle braccia di qualcuno.......


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2007)

*eccotelo*



Paolo ha detto:


> Scusate ma qual'è sto forum di nios che ne parlate tanto?



http://www.instantbulletin.com/forum/index.php?mforum=life


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2007)

*falso!*



donna ha detto:


> Ciao Anna mi spiace non litigare più con te ..........
> ma non sono abituata a litigare con tutti, uno alla volta magari ........e allora vado , qui mi identificano con il nemico e anche se può essere divertente non è esattamente ciò che mi va di sostenere .
> ti auguro di stare bene



ahahahhaah


qui (e solo qui!) ognuno parla per sè!!


io non ti considero il nemico, e se ti fossi spiegata meglio, non avevo la necessità di fare domande suppletive.....


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

Emmekappa ha detto:


> Anna sto benissimo, grazie, tu? Io parlavo di quelli dall'altra parte della barricata ovviamente...
> 
> ps io ad esempio sono stata bannata proprio per quello!!!!


me lo hanno detto. io quel giorno non riuscivo ad entrare nemmeno come ospite.

e poi nessuno mi dica che la gente che è rimasta in dol nn è spocchiosa....
si sono premurati di curare il loro orticello, non dopo aver firmato una petizione per cacciarci via.
è stata una mossa collettiva e poi fanno anche finta, a turno, di non saperne niente.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

donna ha detto:


> Ciao Anna mi spiace non litigare più con te ..........
> ma non sono abituata a litigare con tutti, uno alla volta magari ........e allora vado , qui mi identificano con il nemico e anche se può essere divertente non è esattamente ciò che mi va di sostenere .
> ti auguro di stare bene


eh anche a me dispiace.in fin dei conti credo di avere l'esclusiva di miglior rompi balle di dol. ho litigato credo con tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche a me manca dol. inutile sputarci sopra, visto che fino a pochi giorni fa ci scrivevo sempre..
e cosa devo fare?
ho provato a scrivere sul forum di nios ma mi hanno fatto il deserto attorno e così mi son detta: che senso ha?
o per tutto questo tempo hanno sperato che sparissi da dol, oppure non capisco tutte queste prove di forza e 'sta superiorità.
donna, la spocchia è una brutta cosa...


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh anche a me dispiace.in fin dei conti credo di avere l'esclusiva di miglior rompi balle di dol. ho litigato credo con tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non dire mai di una cosa o di una  persona. "l'ho perduta"; dì sempre: "l'ho restituita". ( Epitteto  )


... ecco ... io li restituisco, gente del genere non mi serve/occorre ... meglio liberarsene/sciogliere.


----------



## chip80 (16 Luglio 2007)

a marì te devo ricordà che te cianno mannato via, nun te ne sei annnata tu. nun fa la furba che manco ce riesci


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

chip80 ha detto:


> a marì te devo ricordà che te cianno mannato via, nun te ne sei annnata tu. nun fa la furba che manco ce riesci


non ho MAI detto che me ne sono andata ...
*
Mi hanno bannata!!!*

ps ti va bene cosi nippolo?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

chip80 ha detto:


> a marì te devo ricordà che te cianno mannato via, nun te ne sei annnata tu. nun fa la furba che manco ce riesci


 
madò ma 'sto qua è come un gatto attaccato con le unghie ai maroni...
che qualcuno ce ne liberi, per favore...


----------



## JDM (16 Luglio 2007)

chip80 ha detto:


> a marì te devo ricordà che te cianno mannato via, nun te ne sei annnata tu. nun fa la furba che manco ce riesci


Ah bella, a quale asilo vai ????? 
Siete una continua, grande conferma, sapete ?
IO, una volta bannato da DOL, ho smesso di esserne interessato
Non conosco faide.
Conosco gente di qualità e gente mediocre.
Coi mediocri non mi piace stare.
Tutto qui


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> non ho MAI detto che me ne sono andata ...
> 
> *Mi hanno bannata!!!*
> 
> ps ti va bene cosi nippolo?


nippolo, parente di stronzolo, mammolo ecc?


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> nippolo, parente di stronzolo, mammolo ecc?


no no e' altro ...


----------



## @lex (16 Luglio 2007)

rispondo per me alla domanda di nunzio.
Posseggo il PC da novembre 2005. casualmente sono approdato su dol (divorzionline) in seguito alla mia separazione avvenuta nell'ottobre dello stesso anno, per delucidazioni/chiarimenti su tematiche inerenti alla separazione (ad esempio figli visto che ne ho una). Ho visto che il forum non era animato solo da discussioni di quel tipo, le persone mi sono sembrate simpatiche e sono rimasto non rimanendo solo un'anonimo utente ma partecipano a diverse adunanze/raduni/incontri/pizzate/cene, etcc...perchè non conoscendo internet ed essendo scettico sui rapporti virtuali, ho voluto vedere con i miei occhi con chi parlavo quasi tutti i giorni e far vedere loro chi ero io.
Non frequento chat o altri forum se non uno che parla squisitamente di opera lirica. Siccome adesso lo scetticismo un pò mi è passato, trovo adrittura che stare su un forum in internet serva per tante cose, compagnia, discussione, cazzeggiamento ed altro.
Stando su dol che era (adesso non so) molto popolato, trovavo tutto quello che mi serviva e che ho già elencato. Mi hanno bannato e ho trovato (tramite amici dollisti) questo sito/forum che sì si chiama tradimento, ma che mi sembra abbia ampiamente altre tematiche di discussione. Non ultimo anche tradimento ha una caratteristica che dol ha e che per me è fondamentale. spesso ci si ritrova a scrivere, rispondere e avere risposte in tempo reale. Qesto forum mi è sembrato popolato, abbastanza veloce x poter interagire e animato da persone al primo impatto piacevoli e quindi mi trovo qui.
e per ultimo si, se non fossi stato bannato da dol non sarei qui, anche perchè non ho mai avuto la necessità di cercare altro su internet. Se avessi avuto una problematica riguardante il tradimento forse sarei qui da più di un anno e in seguito a un ipotetico bannamento adesso starei rispondendo alla tua domanda, caro nunzio, fatta da un altro utente e, in quel caso, di dol.
ho risposto alla tua domanda?
CIAO
chiedo scusa per la lunghezza e per gli eventuali errori.


----------



## cat (17 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui sta meglio ...
> 
> 
> Anna bella, il forum di DOL e' morto nel settenbre del 2006, ricordi la litigata tra Ele, FA, me e K..K di cacca? ... venne fuori che Mara inoltrava e-mail private in giro per divertimento, e questo non andava fatto (intendo rendere pubblica la cosa) perche i vizi devono rimanere in privato, e le virtu' pubbliche ... quindi e' gente di merda, TUTTI/E ... se la maga dei miei stivali (e non solo miei) avesse chiesto scusa tutto questo non sarebbe accaduto.
> ...


 
mi assento 4 giorni da casa e mi perdo sto ben di dio????
per fortuna che all'ospedale c'è la sala pc, cribbio......


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mi assento 4 giorni da casa e mi perdo sto ben di dio????
> per fortuna che all'ospedale c'è la sala pc, cribbio......


... hai visto mai?! ... che sorprese eh?


----------



## cat (17 Luglio 2007)

rispondo a Mari':

dol sta morendo perchü ormai  i rimasti sono tutti qui che ci leggono e intervengono pure, da qualche giorno come ho letto in questo post.

io mi sono iscritta qui due anni fa invitata da Fa.
ero contenta della sua iniziativa cosi' simpatica.

ero rimasta in dol perche' all'epoca questo forum era molto poco frequetato.
una volta bannata ü stata una piacevole sorpresa ritrovarlo fiorente piu' che mai.

dol llisti, non romopetemi le palle . io qui ci sto bene e inizio a relazionarmi, spero bene, con le persone giä da tempo presenti.

il passato è passato.
se continuate a polemizzare tiriamo fuori tutto il marcio e bella che finita.
Corni tra di voi, scopamenti vari, lesbiche a piu' non posso che invece in dol fanno le sante donne..... vado avanti e faccio nick?
meglio di no.... per voi.


lasciateci stare e andate per la vs strada.


----------



## cat (17 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... hai visto mai?! ... che sorprese eh?


 
giä sto passando le mie.


Mari'....
... se  ci irritano faccioamo nomi, situazioni, marca dei condom, dei vibratori, leccate varie di lesbiche e bella che finita.


ci rimettono solo loro.


ti pare?


loro devono lasciarci stare, che continuino avere la loro sporca vita  , orgiando tra di loro,


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> giä sto passando le mie.
> 
> 
> Mari'....
> ...


Cat ... lasciamoli fermentare nel loro brodo ...


----------



## chip80 (17 Luglio 2007)

Visto che te senti tanto coraggiosa e falli sti cazzo di nomi e cognomi, che te credi che ce stamo a caga sotto per le cazzate che spari te
da come t'esprimi se capisce che nun sei molto normale de capoccia


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> rispondo a Mari':
> 
> dol sta morendo perchü ormai i rimasti sono tutti qui che ci leggono e intervengono pure, da qualche giorno come ho letto in questo post.
> 
> ...


 










aspide!
ma com'è che sapete tutte queste cose?
sono basita. non per il fatto che la gente possa fare corna, scopare od essere gay, ma per il fatto che certa gente sparli di tutti, alle spalle, e poi mandi baci e abbracci nel forum...


----------



## cat (17 Luglio 2007)

chip80 ha detto:


> Visto che te senti tanto coraggiosa e falli sti cazzo di nomi e cognomi, che te credi che ce stamo a caga sotto per le cazzate che spari te
> da come t'esprimi se capisce che nun sei molto normale de capoccia


----------



## cat (17 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


>


 
hai presente il nick M.( nrd ogni riferimento è puramente casuale) e i corni che faceva al suo compagno nick e le lesbicate che si faceva con l'altra nick..











che santa donna
faceva la santa lei in quel posto


----------



## @lex (17 Luglio 2007)

scusate ma si sta veramente trascendendo. mi dissocio da questo comportamento infatile.
da tutte e due le parti. E' solo un forum e sono solo nick, si sta perdendo la prospettiva delle cose secondo me..
Io ignorerei, non nominerei più dol e dollisti, mica sono dei parenti!! Tutto questo lo trovo ridicolo...sempre da tutte e due le parti


----------



## cat (18 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusate ma si sta veramente trascendendo. mi dissocio da questo comportamento infatile.
> da tutte e due le parti. E' solo un forum e sono solo nick, si sta perdendo la prospettiva delle cose secondo me..
> Io ignorerei, non nominerei più dol e dollisti, mica sono dei parenti!! Tutto questo lo trovo ridicolo...sempre da tutte e due le parti


 
hai capito chip80.
lasciaci perdere.


----------



## cat (18 Luglio 2007)

per Alex: tu sai che io non sopporto le provocazioni.
Dai finti santi poi meno che meno.
Non ha senso che ci vengano a rompere qui dopo che ci hanno bannato di la.

Quand'è che ci libereremo di loro? mai?

ripeto, io per prima non ho provocato nessuno.
che ci lascino stare.


----------



## alt (18 Luglio 2007)

Scusate ma qualcuno di voi viene da metropolis3000?


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Luglio 2007)

alt ha detto:


> Scusate ma qualcuno di voi viene da metropolis3000?


io, perché?
di là scrivo come sciain e tu chi sei?


----------



## alt (18 Luglio 2007)

Solo tu?Credo ci sia anche altra gente di metropolis..sbaglio?


----------



## Nobody (18 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> per Alex: tu sai che io non sopporto le provocazioni.
> Dai finti santi poi meno che meno.
> Non ha senso che ci vengano a rompere qui dopo che ci hanno bannato di la.
> 
> ...


Se decidi, anche ora. Ignorali...e non pensare più da dove arrivavi, ma dove sei ora.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Luglio 2007)

alt ha detto:


> Solo tu?Credo ci sia anche altra gente di metropolis..sbaglio?


che sappia ci sono tati e la bruja, che però è da tanto che scrive solo qua.
di altri non so.


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2007)

*metropolis*



Anna A ha detto:


> che sappia ci sono tati e la bruja, che però è da tanto che scrive solo qua.
> di altri non so.


ma che c'azzecca metropolis in tutto questo mo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






buondi'


----------



## alt (18 Luglio 2007)

Ho fatto una semplice domanda...devo chiederti il permesso?


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2007)

alt ha detto:


> Ho fatto una semplice domanda...devo chiederti il permesso?


Perche' questo tono ostile???

Domandare e' lecito, rispondere e' cortesia.


----------



## alt (18 Luglio 2007)

Semplicemente per capire da dove si è partiti:Tradimento.it,metropolis,DOL,adesso qui,la mia è una semplice curiosità...nessuna ostilità!


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2007)

*X Cat*

Bella mia come ben diceva Martin Luther King: *"**Non è grave il clamore chiassoso dei violenti, bensì il silenzio  spaventoso delle persone oneste." *... ed e' qui che mi sono sbagliata, evidentemente le persone oneste si sono estinte.*
*


----------



## cat (18 Luglio 2007)

io da dol e poi qui.
qui sono iscritta da due anni.


----------



## cat (18 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bella mia come ben diceva Martin Luther King: *"**Non è grave il clamore chiassoso dei violenti, bensì il silenzio spaventoso delle persone oneste." *... ed e' qui che mi sono sbagliata, evidentemente le persone oneste si sono estinte.


si Mari'.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bella mia come ben diceva Martin Luther King: *"**Non è grave il clamore chiassoso dei violenti, bensì il silenzio spaventoso delle persone oneste." *... ed e' qui che mi sono sbagliata, evidentemente le persone oneste si sono estinte.


 
a cosa ti riferisci?
non credo affatto che le persone oneste si siano estinte del tutto....


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a cosa ti riferisci?
> non credo affatto che le persone oneste si siano estinte del tutto....


... allora sono tutte monche.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... allora sono tutte monche.


boh. ho capito come prima...


----------



## stop (18 Luglio 2007)

alt ha detto:


> Solo tu?Credo ci sia anche altra gente di metropolis..sbaglio?


pure io scrivo su metro...e quindi?


----------



## @lex (18 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> per Alex: tu sai che io non sopporto le provocazioni.
> Dai finti santi poi meno che meno.
> Non ha senso che ci vengano a rompere qui dopo che ci hanno bannato di la.
> 
> ...


non so se smetteranno di provocare. sicuro è che rispondere alle provocazoni non è la soluzione.


----------



## cat (18 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non so se smetteranno di provocare. sicuro è che rispondere alle provocazoni non è la soluzione.


 
si, provo ad ignorarli.
carezza. notte e baci.


al caffè domani pensaci tu per favore ok?


----------



## ross (19 Luglio 2007)

ciao, mi hanno detto che alcune persone che prima erano in dol e che sono state bannate adesso sono qui.
posso sembrare sempre la solita menefreghista, ma dato che fra queste persone ne ho conosciute un paio che ritengo di valore, volevo dire la mia
non seguo assiduamente dol e dopo gli scazzi adesso ancora meno, anzi praticamente nulla
qualcuno mi ha mandato un sms chiedendomi se "dol mi diverte ancora"
sara'... non e' che uno entri li' per divertirsi, vi pare?
poi che si creino relazioni, piu' o meno stabili, ci sta, come andare al super sempre alla stessa ora e beccare lo stesso salumiere... prima o poi si diventa amici, si fa la battuta, ma sempre la spesa devi fare e pagare, soprattutto...

volevo solo salutarvi e dire che, in generale mi dispiace per come chi si sente coinvolto abbia in qualche modo "sofferto" dell'atteggiamento degli altri
mi dispiace e molto per monica, che conosco ed e' davvero una brava ragazza
ma non perche' va da un'altra parte a parlare di dol
ma perche' e' delusa di alcuni atteggiamenti di persone che riteneva amiche (e magari include anche me, non so)
ma non vorrei entrare nel merito
soprattutto perche' le persone coinvolte danno troppa importanza al forum, e si sentono (e sono) emotivamente coinvolte
e rispetto il loro coinvolgimento, di cui qualcuno ha abilmente approfittato

ora io non scrivo piu' sul forum, ma da parecchio tempo a qs parte non c'era piu' interazione, una botta/risposta con alcune persone.
perche' io ho capito loro e loro hanno capito me.
almeno, credo che sia cosi'. magari io ho capito loro e a loro non gli frega un c... di capire me, ma tant'e'...
e non mi interessa proprio per nulla entrare in polemiche del cavolo create ad arte per il sollazzo di alcuni
quindi, ovvio, posso apparire menefreghista anche se mi importa molto di mk e abbastanza di alex che conosco un po' meno
e rispetto cmq tantissimo mari' e stermi (a volte cosi' difficile da capire ma quando lo capisci entri nel suo pensiero)
e anna e cat con cui non sono mai andata particolarmente  d'accordo  ma non posso negare la coerenza del loro pensiero 

ma non mi sento di biasimare chi, sentendosi molto coinvolto, reagisce in maniera passionale che ovviamente e' rischiosa, rispetto al diplomatico (e un po'  paraculo) silenzio...

ma adesso che siete qui, andate avanti.
avete superato un tradimento (vero), chevvifrega di quello virtuale??? 

vi auguro delle splendide vacanze
saluti
ross


----------



## Iago (19 Luglio 2007)

*ross*

grazie per il tuo intervento, cercherò di seguire i tuoi suggerimenti,
baci.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Luglio 2007)

Ciao, Ross.
hai ragione, non siamo mai andate particolarmente d'accordo...
ma io non sono mai andata particolarmente d'accordo con nessuno, in DOL 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quindi, come vedi, è tutto regolare...

bon, a parte tutto. mi ha fatto non sai quanto piacere leggere quello che hai scritto.

PS: dol ci ha bannati su precisa richiesta. ainsi ha scritto che essendo dol una proprietà privata, è stato tutto più che lecito, visto che a casa loro, i proprietari, posso fare quello che vogliono.  un forum è proprietà delle parole che vi vengono scritte...
possedere uno spazio vuoto è come possedere una porzione di niente.
sono le parole ad appropriarsi di uno spazio, ed è a loro che va riconosciuto il diritto di essere.
togli questo diritto ed ottieni il niente.


----------



## cat (19 Luglio 2007)

ciao ross..... non mi ero accorta che noi due non andavamo particolarmente daccordo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










buone vacanze anche a te.


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2007)

ufffa', personalmente mi sono rotta di questa storia.

Pace&Bene per tutti ... e ognuno per cazzi suoi.


----------



## @lex (19 Luglio 2007)

ross ha detto:


> ciao, mi hanno detto che alcune persone che prima erano in dol e che sono state bannate adesso sono qui.
> posso sembrare sempre la solita menefreghista, ma dato che fra queste persone ne ho conosciute un paio che ritengo di valore, volevo dire la mia
> non seguo assiduamente dol e dopo gli scazzi adesso ancora meno, anzi praticamente nulla
> qualcuno mi ha mandato un sms chiedendomi se "dol mi diverte ancora"
> ...


ciao ross, che dire? niente, solo un bacio e buone vacanze anche a te.


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2007)

*Scusate...*

Non mi sono intromessa perchè ho capito che erano spiegazioni incrociate e commenti che vi scambiavate circa gli alktri forum.
Premetto che non voglio disquisire sulle ragioni o sulle preferenze di nessuno, ma una cosa la chiarirei subito... è vero, ho partecipato a Metropolis 3000 e sporadicamente a DOL più leggendo che altro. Al primo ho partecipato fino ad un certo punto, poi era evidente che io annoiavo loro (mi hanno descritta con dovizia di particolari come soporifera) e loro non avevano argomenti che mi attraessero.... e su questo è sovrano il giudizio personale... ragione loro e ragiene mia quindi mi sono trasferita qui dalla fondazione. Quanto a Dol, ripeto, invitata da FA ho letto qualche volta e non rammento di averci scritto salvo forse una volta .... rammento anche questa Mara di cui parlate e che mi fece l'impressione della "signora che vuol tenere corte".... 
Insomma a me i "primadonnismi" seccano sotto tutte le latitudini quindi me ne andai, credo con soddisfazione della medesima.... (in qualche modo ho capito che mi era ostile)!
Punto....
Tutto il resto è scelkta individuale che attiene al libero arbitrio... potete stare qui e frequentare altri 100 forum, come potete decidere che questo non sia quello che vi è confacente, ma per noi non cambierà nulla perchè sappiamo che non si può piacere a tutti, ma sappiamo anche che cercare di mediare le proprie ed altrui libertà, caratterialità e tendenze è sempre sintomo di intelligenza sociale.
Spero che vi troviate bene, che il passato non abbia a ripetersi e che nessuno possa bannare o impedire l'ingresso (iniziano sempre così le piccole dittature repressive ed oscurantiste) e che abbiate solo il piacere di confrontarvi e rapportarvi con gli altri. O almeno questo è quello che si è sempre cercato di fare in questo forum.... ma una cosa sono certa che qui non accadrà mai, che le velleità di uno possano creare problemi ai più, abbiamo una certa allergia ai Masaniello autoeletti !!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vi auguro di trovarvi così bene da dimenticare gli affronti e le ingiustizie subite!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2007)

Il tutto si racchiude in una sola frase: La Vanita' ... la quale "signora che vuol tenere corte" conosce molto bene, anzi n'e' fiera e motivo di vanto (almeno in questo e' sincera, lo riconosce da sola) ... per quanto riguarda la corte eheheh sarebbe lunga da raccontare ... rispondo per me, e soltanto per me: Gentilezza con tutti o quasi, servilismo Mai e per Nessuno ... l'ho sempre sostenuto che non sono vanitosa, ma cazzo, e ci tengo a dirlo, sono Orgogliosa.

Vanità: fatuo compiacimento di sé e delle proprie doti, reali o presunte, accompagnato da uno smodato desiderio di piacere, di suscitare plauso e ammirazione; presunzione vana, fatuità ...
http://www.demauroparavia.it/125926

Jacques Tati diceva: "Vi sarebbe un modo per risolvere tutti i problemi  economici: basterebbe tassare la vanità. "





e non aveva torto.


​
P.S. e chiudiamola qua una volta e per tutte. Punto.


----------



## Emmekappa (24 Luglio 2007)

ross ha detto:


> volevo solo salutarvi e dire che, in generale mi dispiace per come chi si sente coinvolto abbia in qualche modo "sofferto" dell'atteggiamento degli altri
> mi dispiace e molto per monica, che conosco ed e' davvero una brava ragazza
> ma non perche' va da un'altra parte a parlare di dol
> ma perche' e' delusa di alcuni atteggiamenti di persone che riteneva amiche (e magari include anche me, non so)


Ross grazie... Ovviamente  non ti includo e lo sai. La delusione è stata nel reale e non nel
virtuale ma ... la vita VERA è ben altro. Soprattutto dopo quello che abbiamo passato con le nostre storie. Un abbraccio e grazie ancora, buone  e serene (e felici) vacanze anche a te.


----------



## Rebecca (24 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non mi sono intromessa perchè ho capito che erano spiegazioni incrociate e commenti che vi scambiavate circa gli alktri forum.
> Premetto che non voglio disquisire sulle ragioni o sulle preferenze di nessuno, ma una cosa la chiarirei subito... è vero, ho partecipato a Metropolis 3000 e sporadicamente a DOL più leggendo che altro.* Al primo ho partecipato fino ad un certo punto, poi era evidente che io annoiavo loro (mi hanno descritta con dovizia di particolari come soporifera)*
> Bruja


sei in vena di barzellette??


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> sei in vena di barzellette??


 
Assolutamente, è la definizione avuta da un membro di quel forum che non è stato certo contestato.... d'altronde mi meraviglierei di piacere a tutti, sai che dico sempre che perchè accada bisogna in qualche modo scendere a sia pur piccoli compromessi.
La cortesia e la gentilezza sonpo una cosa i compromessi  altra merce.
Bruja


----------



## cat (29 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui sta meglio ...
> 
> 
> Anna bella, il forum di DOL e' morto nel settenbre del 2006, ricordi la litigata tra Ele, FA, me e K..K di cacca? ... venne fuori che Mara inoltrava e-mail private in giro per divertimento, e questo non andava fatto (intendo rendere pubblica la cosa) perche i vizi devono rimanere in privato, e le virtu' pubbliche ... quindi e' gente di merda, TUTTI/E ... se la maga dei miei stivali (e non solo miei) avesse chiesto scusa tutto questo non sarebbe accaduto.
> ...


 
strano l'atteggiamento di k...k.
ultime deduzioni..... secondo lui sono stati bannati persone del sud e appartenenti alla sinistra politica.
interessante.
peccato che cat sia vicentina e della lega nord.
i conti non tornano.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> strano l'atteggiamento di k...k.
> ultime deduzioni..... secondo lui sono stati bannati persone del sud e appartenenti alla sinistra politica.
> interessante.
> peccato che cat sia vicentina e della *lega nord.*
> i conti non tornano.


Cat non affliggerti ... nessuno e' perfetto


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2007)

*Mari' e Cat*



Mari' ha detto:


> Cat non affliggerti ... nessuno e' perfetto


Prendo le distanze da qualunque fazione politica, ma devo dire che da alcuni anni mi sono trasferita in un comune amministrato dalla Lega Nord, che sta in una provincia sempre della Lega e.... l'amministrazione funziona, per non parlare della sanità che è esemplare.
Come cittadina bado ai fatti, le chiacchiere servono per i comizi e le tornate elettorali... 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prendo le distanze da qualunque fazione politica, ma devo dire che da alcuni anni mi sono trasferita in un comune amministrato dalla Lega Nord, che sta in una provincia sempre della Lega e.... l'amministrazione funziona, per non parlare della sanità che è esemplare.
> Come cittadina bado ai fatti, le chiacchiere servono per i comizi e le tornate elettorali...
> Bruja


 
VOTA ANTONIO LATRIPPA...VOTANTONIOVOTANTONIOVOTANTONIO.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cacchiate a parte... la Lega mi urta per la presenza di Bossi che trovo realmente ignorante... tra  l'altro quell'ignoranza pericolosa che fa presa sul popolo stanco... per il resto non m'interessa... si vogliono separare e fateli separare... il mio motto e' :"Sardegna nazione...tutto il resto e' meridione"


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> VOTA ANTONIO LATRIPPA...VOTANTONIOVOTANTONIOVOTANTONIO..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma non eri un'isolana????  E tutto il resto era continente????  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Comunque che mi frega di Bossi..... l'ho detto che non ne faccio una questione politica, però chi amministra, magari è anche preparato alla bisogna.
(Senti detto fra noi a me la trippa non è mai piaciuta..... dici che fa brutto???) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma non eri un'isolana???? E tutto il resto era continente????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente vero...

Che buona la trippa al sugo... un pochetto grassa magari... pero' e' buona


----------



## cat (29 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> VOTA ANTONIO LATRIPPA...VOTANTONIOVOTANTONIOVOTANTONIO..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
beh dire questo è dire tutto e niente.
e' come dire che mi urta tutta la sinistra per la presenza di mortadella o come dire che io e i miei figli eravamo da gogna per la presenza di mio marito.

Bossi all'inteno della lega ha una sua funzione, non pensare che tutto sia così casuale come sembra.

anche da me, ( giunta lega) le cose funzionano bene e siamo anche il comune a più alto tasso di presenze straniere, che si integrano bene , pagano le loro tasse, contibruiscono all'economia nazionale.


----------



## cat (29 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cat non affliggerti ... nessuno e' perfetto


 
eh, però sai..... detta così mi viene da pensare che non faccio parte del sottogruppo politico e logistico del gruppo degli exdol.
E' per similitudine che io allora farei parte delo stesso gruppo di K...K.

potrebbe essere che io la penso come k..k????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho una crisi d'identità.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> beh dire questo è dire tutto e niente.
> e' come dire che mi urta tutta la sinistra per la presenza di mortadella o come dire che io e i miei figli eravamo da gogna per la presenza di mio marito.
> 
> Bossi all'inteno della lega ha una sua funzione, non pensare che tutto sia così casuale come sembra.
> ...


Ma scusa rileggi, io ho solo detto che "la Lega mi urta per la presenza di Bossi"... cio' vuol dire che tolto l'esemplare non ho nulla in contrario alla Lega... tantomeno ho detto che Bossi sia casuale all'interno della Lega: un personaggio cosi' raramente e' casuale...

Tutto qui la cosa non mi interessa proprio... Miss Padania, la Padania Nazione fanno parte di quelle cose che preferisco saltare a pie' pari.

... e con questo mi tiro fuori dal discorso perche' non parlo di politica


----------



## cat (29 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma scusa rileggi, io ho solo detto che "la Lega mi urta per la presenza di Bossi"... cio' vuol dire che tolto l'esemplare non ho nulla in contrario alla Lega... tantomeno ho detto che Bossi sia casuale all'interno della Lega: un personaggio cosi' raramente e' casuale...
> 
> Tutto qui la cosa non mi interessa proprio... Miss Padania, la Padania Nazione fanno parte di quelle cose che preferisco saltare a pie' pari.
> 
> ... e con questo mi tiro fuori dal discorso perche' non parlo di politica


 
considero miss padania alo stesso modo che miss italia o miss mondo o miss universo.
nemmeno a me va di fare politica, qui ,...... 
 non ti sto dunque a dire chi non mi piace dei politicanti, è irrilevante al fine del discorso che ho fatto all'nizio.

io ho affermato che Bossi non è una figura casuale all'interno del suo partito, c'arrivo anch'io che non lo hai scritto tu.... basta che ti rileggi e la risposta te la dai da sola.

io ho fato considerazioni dopo che tu hai fatto delle considerazioni.

punto e stop.

il mio intervento, la mia consderazione non verteva sulle tue simpatie ma su un discorso di k...k.

do you undestand?


----------



## anonimo...per forza! (29 Luglio 2007)

*E io paaago!*

Sono costretto all'anonimato per quanto sto per dire. Vado a votare ma.....voto "in bianco", perchè non voto mai nessuno. Mi reco al seggio solo per farmi spuntare dal registro. Non me ne intendo di politica ma.....viste le cose, potrei dire che sono tutti uguali. Simpatizzo per un partito, lo ammetto......ma sono sicurissimo che anche questo partito fa i propri porci comodi. Ben altro, significa pensare al cittadino, al popolo. Ben altro. Chi va in politica lo fa per convenienza personale. E chissenefotte di noi cittadini che dobbiamo sudare per guadagnare qualche centinaio di euro, quando loro, al governo, guadagnano una marea di soldi, sono spesati e non pagano un emerito cazzo. Ed hanno anche la macchina (auto) blue. Noi, invece, abbiamo una marea di trattenute (chissà a cosa serviranno...ehmmmm) e......se abbiamo bisogno di qualcosa, anche di sanitario (inteso come sanità) dobbiamo nuovamente aprire il portafogli. Poi, fingono di togliere la tassa statali sulle ricariche telefoniche, dopo aver aumentato tante altre cose.
Però, saremmo tutti uguali. Credo che, se andassimo noi al governo (o anche solo vincessimo l'elezioni comunali) ce ne fregheremmo degli altri.
E io paaaago!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> considero miss padania alo stesso modo che miss italia o miss mondo o miss universo.
> nemmeno a me va di fare politica, qui ,......
> non ti sto dunque a dire chi non mi piace dei politicanti, è irrilevante al fine del discorso che ho fatto all'nizio.
> 
> ...


Ma tu leggi quello che scrivono gli altri o rispondi solo a cazzo?

perche' a me sembra proprio che tu non legga!!!!!!!!

Ora capisco le affinita' elettive

DO YOU UNDERSTAND???







tra l'altro io non ti ho proprio considerata tant'e' che rispondevo a un altro utente... vista la tua scarsa capacita' comunicativa, continuiamo ad ignorarci


----------



## cat (29 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu leggi quello che scrivono gli altri o rispondi solo a cazzo?
> 
> perche' a me sembra proprio che tu non legga!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
mi diverte il tuo attacco personale.


----------



## cat (29 Luglio 2007)

anonimo...per forza! ha detto:


> Sono costretto all'anonimato per quanto sto per dire. Vado a votare ma.....voto "in bianco", perchè non voto mai nessuno. Mi reco al seggio solo per farmi spuntare dal registro. Non me ne intendo di politica ma.....viste le cose, potrei dire che sono tutti uguali. Simpatizzo per un partito, lo ammetto......ma sono sicurissimo che anche questo partito fa i propri porci comodi. Ben altro, significa pensare al cittadino, al popolo. Ben altro. Chi va in politica lo fa per convenienza personale. E chissenefotte di noi cittadini che dobbiamo sudare per guadagnare qualche centinaio di euro, quando loro, al governo, guadagnano una marea di soldi, sono spesati e non pagano un emerito cazzo. Ed hanno anche la macchina (auto) blue. Noi, invece, abbiamo una marea di trattenute (chissà a cosa serviranno...ehmmmm) e......se abbiamo bisogno di qualcosa, anche di sanitario (inteso come sanità) dobbiamo nuovamente aprire il portafogli. Poi, fingono di togliere la tassa statali sulle ricariche telefoniche, dopo aver aumentato tante altre cose.
> Però, saremmo tutti uguali. Credo che, se andassimo noi al governo (o anche solo vincessimo l'elezioni comunali) ce ne fregheremmo degli altri.
> E io paaaago!


 
credimi..... non sei costretto da nessuno a dire queste cose  in anonimato, sarebbe bello che tu avessi il coraggio semplicemente di dirle con il tuo nick abituale.
non ti mangia nessuno.
perchè hai vergogna, paura di esprimere le tue convinzioni?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mi diverte il tuo attacco personale.


Ti piacerebbe...


----------



## cat (29 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe...


 
cosa?


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2007)

... fa caldo ... da me                                   +32 madonnasanta


----------



## cat (29 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... fa caldo ... da me +32 madonnasanta


qui da me un po meno.
in studio, 29 gradi, giù in sala 24.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2007)

anonimo...per forza! ha detto:


> *Sono costretto all'anonimato per quanto sto per dire. Vado a votare ma.....*voto "in bianco", perchè non voto mai nessuno. Mi reco al seggio solo per farmi spuntare dal registro. Non me ne intendo di politica ma.....viste le cose, potrei dire che sono tutti uguali. Simpatizzo per un partito, lo ammetto......ma sono sicurissimo che anche questo partito fa i propri porci comodi. Ben altro, significa pensare al cittadino, al popolo. Ben altro. Chi va in politica lo fa per convenienza personale. E chissenefotte di noi cittadini che dobbiamo sudare per guadagnare qualche centinaio di euro, quando loro, al governo, guadagnano una marea di soldi, sono spesati e non pagano un emerito cazzo. Ed hanno anche la macchina (auto) blue. Noi, invece, abbiamo una marea di trattenute (chissà a cosa serviranno...ehmmmm) e......se abbiamo bisogno di qualcosa, anche di sanitario (inteso come sanità) dobbiamo nuovamente aprire il portafogli. Poi, fingono di togliere la tassa statali sulle ricariche telefoniche, dopo aver aumentato tante altre cose.
> Però, saremmo tutti uguali. Credo che, se andassimo noi al governo (o anche solo vincessimo l'elezioni comunali) ce ne fregheremmo degli altri.
> E io paaaago!



...mmmbe' ... e nun sta bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... chi o cosa ha una autorita' tale su di te da non lasciarti esprimere una Tua libera opinione?

Questo atteggiamento e' sbagliato ... pensaci, e' molto sbagliato


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> qui da me un po meno.
> in studio, 29 gradi, giù in sala 24.


... ma sei al lavoro?


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2007)

*Lattrice*

Mi e' molto simpatico il vostro Renato Soru per le tasse sul lusso ...


----------



## Old cinzia65 (29 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... fa caldo ... da me                                   +32 madonnasanta


ciao bella Mari


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> ciao bella Mari


UE' Cinzia che ci fai da queste parti a quest'ora 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao bella


----------



## Iago (29 Luglio 2007)

*catania.....*



cinzia65 ha detto:


> ciao bella Mari


ciao Cinzia, a parte il caldo, come stai?


----------



## Old cinzia65 (29 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> UE' Cinzia che ci fai da queste parti a quest'ora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>mari da ieri le ragazze hanno la febbre 
che palle!!


----------



## Iago (29 Luglio 2007)

*pc finito???*



Mari' ha detto:


> UE' Cinzia che ci fai da queste parti a quest'ora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ue, marì...


----------



## Old cinzia65 (29 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ciao Cinzia, a parte il caldo, come stai?


ciao Iago io bene grazie 
le mie figlie con la febbre da ieri quindi immagina la situazione


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (30 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> VOTA ANTONIO LATRIPPA...VOTANTONIOVOTANTONIOVOTANTONIO..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa se intervengo, ma non posso che essere d'accordo con Cat.
Fino a prova contraria l'Italia è una repubblica democratica e ognuno ha il diritto di esprimere le proprie opinioni senza scadere in reazioni incontrollate.
Non capisco il tuo accanimento contro Cat.
Cat stava solo mettendo in evidenza al contrario una discriminazione fatta in DOL, e ben venga se qualcuno è fiero di appartenere alla propria cultura regionale.
Cat (come d'altra parte il sottoscritto) non ha mai fatto discriminazioni ed entrambi abbiamo stima ed affetto nei confronti di amici di forum appartenenti a regioni diverse.
Tornando al perchè la Lega Nord abbia attecchito nel tessuto padano la risposta è semplice anche se magari può dar fastidio ed essere antipatica: che si voglia ammettere o no il Nord Italia è il motore economico ed industriale d'Italia.
E per più di quarant'anni c'è stato un inesorabile flusso di ricchezza mal gestita e divorata letteralmente dai politici dislocati al centro e al sud Italia.
Gran parte del tessuto sociale della zona a più alta concentrazione di popolazione, il Nord appunto, è operaio, di operai che si fanno un mazzo tremendo alzandosi alle cinque del mattino per recarsi o alla catena di montaggio o in fonderia.
Gli operai si sono stufati di aprire la busta paga e vedere che, per tasse addizionali stratificate per sanare una voragine di mangia mangia, il 30%-45% del salario viene trattenuto alla fonte.
E, scusa, sono anche stufi di sentirsi dire "lavora somaro lombardo, sai solo pensare a quello, tanto non sei nè furbo nè sai goderti la vita".
Pensi che sia bello sentirsi dire anche se amichevolmente "ahò vi abbiamo sfruttato per 2000 anni, facciamo 4000 e non ne parliamo più".
E colpa degli aderenti alla Lega Nord se gran parte delle agevolazioni ed esenzioni scivolano al Centro e al Sud?
Ti posso assicurare che gran parte dei padani ha la massima stima e rispetto nei confronti di chi è emigrato al Nord, lavora come un ossesso ed è soggetto alle stesse vessazioni economiche.
Quello che Nord Italia vuole è il FEDERALISMO, come la Germania e la Svizzera.
Ogni regione deve essere in grado di automministrarsi, esaltando le proprie potenzialità, industriali, turistiche, agricole e di allevamento.
Se il Nord italia si è industrializzato è per il lavoro e lo spirito imprenditoriale di gente che è partita dalla gavetta.
Il capostipite della STAR faceva il macellaio di carne equina (soprannominato "masacavai"), il titolare della CANDY faceva l'operaio sulla catena di montaggio della Margneti Marelli, BENETTON  e STEFANEL raccoglievano stracci e cenci.
Quello che vogliamo è che il frutto di tanta fatica e rischio imprenditoriale rimanga là dove
si è generato e che comunque sia condiviso anche con chi di orgine meridionale o anche extracomunitario (regolare) ha contribuito a sviluppare col disagio di emigrare: ma solo nelle regioni di residenza.
Perchè in Svizzera la pressione fiscale sulla busta paga è mediamente del 8% anzichè del 45%: perchè tutti pagano le tasse, ricchi e non ricchi, in proporzione e con la "patrimoniale" nessuno sfugge alla regola, chi ci prova finisce dritto in galera per danno alla collettività.
Ma, cara lettrice, la sinistra non vuole questo perchè è molto più semplice fare demagogia con promesse che non verranno mai mantenute, offrire un modus vivendi molto più garantista basato sull'assistenzialismo.
E come si può vedere dalle ultime elezioni, nel Nord e in alcune regioni del Sud con volontà di riscattarsi, si è affermata la destra.
I dati parlano chiaro siamo spaccati a metà (anche perchè i miseri voti in più raccolti dalla sinistra sono e rimarranno dubbi) : chi ha voglia di sudare e chi di grattarsi la pancia.
Non è questione di razzismo, è questione di un'autonoma gestione delle proprie responsabilità.


----------



## cat (30 Luglio 2007)

io, in generale parlo..... farei come in America...carcere a chi no paga le tasse proprio per arrivare al fatto che tutti le pagano ma quel giusto.



8 percento in Svizzera.... mi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   vien mal di stomaco a pensarci cribbio!


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (30 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io, in generale parlo..... farei come in America...carcere a chi no paga le tasse proprio per arrivare al fatto che tutti le pagano ma quel giusto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si cara Cat,

in Svizzera tutto in proporzione, tenore di vita, proprietà, conto corrente, numero di scarpe etc..
Nessuno sfugge, anche se si fa finta di sbagliare la dichiarazione dei redditi, non c'è problema, il fisco rifà i conti controllando tutto (e dico tutto!!).
Ci mettono tempo, anche sue anni di indagini, ma la legnata se sei stato disonesto arriva.
E se sei sotto indagine sospetta col cavolo che te ne esci, ti interdicono il passaporto.
Così come se non sei regolare, col cavolo che entri e se sfuggi una volta individuato te ne vai con passi lunghi e ben distesi accompagnato dalla Polizia Cantonale.
Chi è ricco arriva fino al 30 % di imposte sul patrimonio e l'imposta sulla villa di lusso il 2% sul valore dell'immobile (altro che ns. ICI italiano, dove comunque i disonesti dichiarano un rudere e il fisco se la rifà sulla seconda casa).
Poi però esiste la Cassa Disoccupazione che paga per due anni il tuo stipendio se rimani senza lavoro (anche licenziato) e ti procura due colloqui al mese in funzione del tuo profilo professionale, ci sono gli sgravi fiscali di 30.000 franchi per ogni figlio a carico e 20.000 per la moglie a carico, il dipartimento dell'educazione paga i libri per lo studio (per tutti e nessuno escluso) così come gli sport invernali (lo sci è sport nazionale) e nuoto presso le strutture scolastiche, la posta non ti chiede 1 franco quando vai a pagare le bollette, l'IVA oscilla fra il 3% e il 7,5% massimo etc.
Questi sono i veri ammortizzatori sociali e la vera presenza dello stato a fianco del cittadino.
Tutti pagano, tutti stanno meglio.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (30 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io, in generale parlo..... farei come in America...carcere a chi no paga le tasse proprio per arrivare al fatto che tutti le pagano ma quel giusto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si cara Cat,

in Svizzera tutto in proporzione, tenore di vita, proprietà, conto corrente, numero di scarpe etc..
Nessuno sfugge, anche se si fa finta di sbagliare la dichiarazione dei redditi, non c'è problema, il fisco rifà i conti controllando tutto (e dico tutto!!).
Ci mettono tempo, anche sue anni di indagini, ma la legnata se sei stato disonesto arriva.
E se sei sotto indagine sospetta col cavolo che te ne esci, ti interdicono il passaporto.
Così come se non sei regolare, col cavolo che entri e se sfuggi una volta individuato te ne vai con passi lunghi e ben distesi accompagnato dalla Polizia Cantonale.
Chi è ricco arriva fino al 30 % di imposte sul patrimonio e l'imposta sulla villa di lusso il 2% sul valore dell'immobile (altro che ns. ICI italiano, dove comunque i disonesti dichiarano un rudere e il fisco se la rifà sulla seconda casa).
Poi però esiste la Cassa Disoccupazione che paga per due anni il tuo stipendio se rimani senza lavoro (anche licenziato) e ti procura due colloqui al mese in funzione del tuo profilo professionale, ci sono gli sgravi fiscali di 30.000 franchi per ogni figlio a carico e 20.000 per la moglie a carico, il dipartimento dell'educazione paga i libri per lo studio (per tutti e nessuno escluso) così come gli sport invernali (lo sci è sport nazionale) e nuoto presso le strutture scolastiche, la posta non ti chiede 1 franco quando vai a pagare le bollette, l'IVA oscilla fra il 3% e il 7,5% massimo etc.
Questi sono i veri ammortizzatori sociali e la vera presenza dello stato a fianco del cittadino.
Tutti pagano, tutti stanno meglio.


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2007)

Ma che cazzo c'entra tutta sta lagna/solfa con la questione DOL?

Si parlava di *liberta' di pensiero/opinione/espressione* ... un bene che dovrebbe appartenere a TUTTI e dovrebbe essere difeso da TUTTI, qualsiasi sia la sua fede politica o religiosa.


Grazieadddio ognuno di noi ha un suo cervello e si regola/decide come meglio crede.

Quindi non rompete i coglioni con propagande del cazzo ... state bene dove state?! ... che il Signore vi benedica.

AMEN!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Luglio 2007)

e con questo intervento di Mari', se vi è possibile, si chiuda sta storia di quel posto.

Che sia defunto o risorto con coloro che lo frequentano ( per me morti dal 6-9-2006 ) non ne vorrei piu' leggere, almeno qui, ma è evidente che sia un desiderio personale e quindi non condivisibile.

Credo che questo luogo abbia permesso di esprimere tutta la rabbia che legittimamente hanno avvertito coloro che l'hanno espressa per essere stati bannati, e che sia davvero giunto il momento di mettere quella croce che merita,oltretuttoho letto che hanno avuto ancora il barbaro coraggio di venire a minacciare con quelle stronzate anche qui...rodono...ed è comprensibile umanamente...livide erano e viola come cadaveri sono rimasti. E' una condizione esistenziale per alcune.

(E a tal proposito vorrei proclamare Giovanni "Santo".)

quindi Signori/e... incominciamo da noi stessi e ignoriamoli partendo dalla nostra testa, senza aspettarci che lo facciano altri.


----------



## Non registrato70 (30 Luglio 2007)

*palle*

cat e jeanclaude sono la stessa persona. Una ballista sola in due nick.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (30 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra tutta sta lagna/solfa con la questione DOL?
> 
> Si parlava di *liberta' di pensiero/opinione/espressione* ... un bene che dovrebbe appartenere a TUTTI e dovrebbe essere difeso da TUTTI, qualsiasi sia la sua fede politica o religiosa.
> 
> ...


Non ti arrabbiare Marì, se una come Lettrice pesta la coda, mi giro e le tiro una zampata con tanto di unghie di fuori.

Non siamo mica stati noi ad iniziare, Cat in un messaggio ha detto stop e qualcun'altra ha continuato a provocare.
Lecita quindi la reazione.
Comunque sono d'accordo con te, cambiamo argomento, perchè le incompresioni fanno male alle amicizie, bisognerebbe solo cazziare chi semina zizzania gratuitamente.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Luglio 2007)

*Jean*



Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Non ti arrabbiare Marì, se una come Lettrice pesta la coda, mi giro e le tiro una zampata con tanto di unghie di fuori.
> 
> Non siamo mica stati noi ad iniziare, Cat in un messaggio ha detto stop e qualcun'altra ha continuato a provocare.
> Lecita quindi la reazione.
> Comunque sono d'accordo con te, cambiamo argomento, perchè le incompresioni fanno male alle amicizie, bisognerebbe solo cazziare chi semina zizzania gratuitamente.


 
Le amicizie o quelle che potrebbero diventare tali non temono incomprensioni.

sei d'accordo Jeanclaude?


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (30 Luglio 2007)

Non registrato70 ha detto:


> cat e jeanclaude sono la stessa persona. Una ballista sola in due nick.


No, caro Mr. X dei poveri, non siamo la stessa persona, siamo solo due amici che vanno d'accordo e la pensano allo stesso modo.
Se c'è una dote di Cat è proprio di non raccontare balle, anche a scapito della diplomazia, che comunque non sempre fa bene.
Ma sicuramente tu queste affinità elettive non le riesci a comprendere e ricordati che "raglio d'asino non volò mai in cielo", le tue esternazioni nè mi tangono nè le considero.
Le palle circolano solo al tuo livello, asfaltico appunto.


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Non registrato70 ha detto:


> cat e jeanclaude sono la stessa persona. Una ballista sola in due nick.


con tutto il mio affetto.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkrnK0igAP0


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Luglio 2007)

Non registrato70 ha detto:


> cat e jeanclaude sono la stessa persona. Una ballista sola in due nick.


non è cosi...settanta.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (30 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Le amicizie o quelle che potrebbero diventare tali non temono incomprensioni.
> 
> sei d'accordo Jeanclaude?


D'accordissimo con te, l'importante è chiarire subito i "misunderstanding" e spazzare le zone d'ombra.
Se c'è chiarezza sono sempre il primo a tendere la mano.


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Le amicizie o quelle che potrebbero diventare tali non temono incomprensioni.
> 
> sei d'accordo Jeanclaude?


ciao!
io e te lo siamo ancora?


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Luglio 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> D'accordissimo con te, l'importante è chiarire subito i "misunderstanding" e spazzare le zone d'ombra.
> Se c'è chiarezza sono sempre il primo a tendere la mano.


Bien


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Luglio 2007)

*@alex*



@lex ha detto:


> ciao!
> io e te lo siamo ancora?


 

Perchè te lo chiedi?


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (30 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> con tutto il mio affetto.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkrnK0igAP0


Ecco qui Iena Ridens è arrivata puntuale.

Sugli avanzi della discussione.

Complimenti Alex, sei un vero saprofita.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (30 Luglio 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Ecco qui Iena Ridens è arrivata puntuale.
> 
> Sugli avanzi della discussione.
> 
> Complimenti Alex, sei un vero saprofita.


Scherzo Alex.
E' che certe discussioni mi mettono di cattivo umore.


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè te lo chiedi?


l'ho chiesto a te e non a me stesso. comunque perchè mi domandi sul perchè me lo chiedo?
io ti rispondo. potrebbe essere che potresti non aver gradito il mio atteggiamento in almeno due occasioni.


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Scherzo Alex.
> E' che certe discussioni mi mettono di cattivo umore.


non importa.
il forum è di tutti (posso permettermi di dirlo?) e non esistono saprofiti in situazioni di questo genere. senza contare che non avevo postato a te il tutto. E secondo me hai pure sbagliato cadendo nella provocazione e rispondendo seriamente. Se non li abbatti con un pò di ironia che fai?


----------



## Non registrato70 (30 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è cosi...settanta.



è così  bella micetta, è così. Ma non ha importanza. Almeno si ride.


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Non registrato70 ha detto:


> è così bella micetta, è così. Ma non ha importanza. Almeno si ride.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> *Non ti arrabbiare Marì, se una come Lettrice pesta la coda, mi giro e le tiro una zampata con tanto di unghie di fuori.*
> 
> Non siamo mica stati noi ad iniziare, Cat in un messaggio ha detto stop e qualcun'altra ha continuato a provocare.
> Lecita quindi la reazione.
> Comunque sono d'accordo con te, cambiamo argomento, perchè le incompresioni fanno male alle amicizie, bisognerebbe solo cazziare chi semina zizzania gratuitamente.


Ma chi sei tu...ma che vuoi... ma io pesto la coda a chi?

Ma tu una zampata a me?.... vai a casa... non ti considero gradirei tu facessi la stessa cosa... io non manco di rispetto a nessuno e sono sempre molto garbata... tu non mi canosci io non conosco te e non mi permetto di giudicarti...   ne te ne i tuoi amici...


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


>


 

Ho della cicuta, dello stramonio e della digitale a prezzi stracciati!!!  Interessa???  Magari una tisana dissetante....???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> l'ho chiesto a te e non a me stesso. comunque perchè mi domandi sul perchè me lo chiedo?
> io ti rispondo. potrebbe essere che potresti non aver gradito il mio atteggiamento in almeno due occasioni.


 
E non sbagli @alex...sebbene sia molto serena a proposito.

Non ho trovato opportuno quello che hai scritto ( qui ) in una occasione ...sono tornata da ieri e ho letto alcune cose in maniera affrettata.

Mi astengo per ora, da qualsiasi commento perchè le ritengo cose che si possono svolgere, nei contenuti, in privato...e soprattutto perchè per rispetto di coloro che ci leggono e che non conoscono nei termini precisi tutta la storia... rischieremmo di creare disagi  sgradevoli ,quanto inopportuni.
Non essendoci qui ,oltretutto,  *quella malafede* di cui era caratterizzato il posto che ho abbandonato un anno fa, almeno per quanto riguarda le mie relazioni.

E non vorrei che si alimentasse nuovamente la cultura del sospetto di dolliana memoria con congetture dal tono gratuito, offese...sarcasmo..etc...che hanno creato quello che hai conosciuto anche tu.

Sei d'accordo @alex?


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho della cicuta, dello stramonio e della digitale a prezzi stracciati!!! Interessa??? Magari una tisana dissetante....????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me bastano delle code di rospo, dovessi avere anche fame nel mentre.....


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Luglio 2007)

*vabbuo'*



Non registrato70 ha detto:


> è così bella micetta, è così. Ma non ha importanza. Almeno si ride.


 


chiederemo a Oscar di passare da passare da questi parti


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Luglio 2007)

*bestiaccia*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi sei tu...ma che vuoi... ma io pesto la coda a chi?
> 
> Ma tu una zampata a me?.... vai a casa... non ti considero gradirei tu facessi la stessa cosa... io non manco di rispetto a nessuno e sono sempre molto garbata... tu non mi canosci io non conosco te e non mi permetto di giudicarti... ne te ne i tuoi amici...


la tua firma è un capolavoro.


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chiederemo a Oscar di passare da passare da questi parti


Lasciatemi Oscar in pace per favore ... lui e' per le cose serie, mica pe ste stronzate


----------



## @lex (30 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> E non sbagli @alex...sebbene sia molto serena a proposito.
> 
> Non ho trovato opportuno quello che hai scritto ( qui ) in una occasione ...sono tornata da ieri e ho letto alcune cose in maniera affrettata.
> 
> ...


d'accordo? e come potresti dubitarne? ho dato segni di voler fare dei giochi doppi/tripli con salti mortali carpiati? 
mi sembra di essere stato chiaro e trasparente sia dentro che non. se poi c'è una divergenza si dovrebbe charire. malafede io non ne ho mai avuta ma alcune persone con me abbastanza e anche qui. all'uomo invisibile gli fa(nno) un pippa micia.
e per finire anche se io non ho condiviso un tuo atteggiamento non vuol dire che non ci tenga a te. e io ci tengo micia. 
Poi se non la cosa non è (più) reciproca sto sereno anche io.
E qui non vado più oltre perchè come hai detto tu ci sono persone che non conoscono i termini delle questioni e se vuoi ci sono i pvt. a te la palla micia


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (30 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi sei tu...ma che vuoi... ma io pesto la coda a chi?
> 
> Ma tu una zampata a me?.... vai a casa... non ti considero gradirei tu facessi la stessa cosa... io non manco di rispetto a nessuno e sono sempre molto garbata... tu non mi canosci io non conosco te e non mi permetto di giudicarti... ne te ne i tuoi amici...


Io a casa ci sono già e ci sto bene, comunque su una cosa sono d'accordo, non consideriamoci e non giudichiamoci reciprocamente, non c'è problema, vivo benissimo sia con che senza polemiche politiche, tanto nessuno cambia il mio punto di vista.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2007)

*calma....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi sei tu...ma che vuoi... ma io pesto la coda a chi?
> 
> Ma tu una zampata a me?.... vai a casa... non ti considero gradirei tu facessi la stessa cosa... io non manco di rispetto a nessuno e *sono sempre molto garbata*... tu non mi canosci io non conosco te e non mi permetto di giudicarti... ne te ne i tuoi amici...


























Scherzi a parte, Letty a volte è un pò "irruenta", magari un pò spigolosa e soprattutto molto indipendente di pensiero, non agisce quasi mai per partito preso, ma a volte va giù pari e di brutto, senza infiorare di tanti merletti e quello che le passa per la testa scrive.

A volte anche io mi son irritato con lei, ma ora quella sua schiettezza la ritengo un suo modo di essere, quasi un pregio e non vorrei cambiasse mai (tanto se è il caso ci si manda l'un l'altra senza problemi!! ).

Spero abbiate modo di conoscervi...ed apprezzarvi.


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*Per Lettrice*

Mi tocca quindi lo faccio!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Lettrice è una delle persone più sincere, corrette ed oneste intellettualmente che abbia conosciuto (ovviamente nel virtuale perchè qui ci rapportiamo), come poche altre.
Una che difende chi spesso è in minoranza, chi non ha sufficiente verve per farlo o semplicemente per mettere la "barra al centro".
All'inizio anch'io ero un po' perplessa e la consideravo con misurata distanza, ma il tempo ha dimostrato che preferirei piuttosto lei per nemica che molte amiche cosiddette tali!
Qualche scontro caratteriale è normale inoltre non tutti hanno la facilità ad essere diplomatici... io stessa lo sono diventata un pochino con gli anni!
Chi non ha bisogno di piacere è spesso una persona libera e quando leggi due che altercano, di solito penso che per lo meno ci risparmieranno la piaggeria....
Siete tutti elementi importanti che potrete diventare delle colonne del forum... si tratta solo di prendere bene le misure caratteriali, come le "colonne del Partenone" ... guai se fossero troppo vicine o lontane ma insieme sono insostituibili! 
Questa difesa d'ufficio non è per Letty in particolare ma anche per le/gli altre/i utanti che hanno portato passo passo il forum dove si trova.
Bruja


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

vediamo allora se lettrice migliora con il tempo.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

a me invece la jena me garba, forse perche' e' un po' stronza come me...























ao' jenaz ma la tua propensione per i colpi sotto la cintura e' perche' sei bassotta o perche stai nei paesi bassi e te frega quel metro???

(ao' se t'offenni sei proprio stronza allora...)


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> a me invece la jena me garba, forse perche' e' un po' stronza come me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


teroso..... ma tu funzioni solo se ti sbatticchiono sotto la cintura.
campanaaaaaa!


----------



## Sterminator (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> teroso..... ma tu funzioni solo se ti sbatticchiono sotto la cintura.
> campanaaaaaa!


ah io no'...gia' lo dissi....so' sgombro lì, a parte er catetere ed il sacchettino!!



























Ps:forse me sbajo ma si lamento' proprio la jena....po' esse?


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

Sbrano, a chi mi tocca smerciula mia.

Non ho voglia di argomentare molto sul tema, ma quel che ho letto scritto su di lei lo sottoscrivo in pieno!!!

E' una di quelle persone la cui schiettezza è almeno pari alla sua vivace intelligenza , lealtà e simpatia... senza quelle inutili smancerie utilizzate come abito assolutamente formale e non di contenuto.

Questo è quello che avverto, e lo avverto fortemente..seppur il nostro rapporto sia solo virtuale, ma ho la pretesa di essere certa che la realtà lo confermerebbe.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

io non ho attacato nessuno.
ho risposto solamente a delle considerazioni fatte da lettrice.


se poi voi ritenete che io abbia esagerato o io sia stata offensiva nei suoi confronti in qualcosa, chiedo venia.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io non ho attacato nessuno.
> ho risposto solamente a delle considerazioni fatte da lettrice.
> 
> 
> se poi voi ritenete che io abbia esagerato o io sia stata offensiva nei suoi confronti in qualcosa, chiedo venia.


 
rodaggio Cat,non temere.

 anche io all'inizio rimanevo un poco sorpresa dal suo carattere che apparentemente è assai spigoloso, ma nel contempo continuavo a ripetermi che un qualcosa di diverso avrei sicuramente letto e aggiunto alla sua persona...e il tempo mi ha dato ragione.

Pensa che anche io all'inizio le stavo sui marones.

ha una mentalità aperta , autonoma,  libera...

ora che la conosco un poco di piu' , da lei mi beccherei, come da altre,  le legnate piu' sonore sulla noce del capocollo, perchè sono certa che sarebbero dettate da un tono sincero e appassionato.

ed è questo che mi aspetto da una donna.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> rodaggio Cat,non temere.
> 
> anche io all'inizio rimanevo un poco sorpresa dal suo carattere che apparentemente è assai spigoloso, ma nel contempo continuavo a ripetermi che un qualcosa di diverso avrei sicuramente letto e aggiunto alla sua persona...e il tempo mi ha dato ragione.
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> a me invece la jena me garba, forse perche' e' un po' stronza come me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tento te .., con quella linguaccia... che iena te la trancia di brutto...e poi ti arrangi...


ps. sterminator... ti devo confessà una cosa.  rimembri il tempo di tua vita *mortale nel dol *quando durante quella famosa sera ( e non mi chiedere quale che ti stacco l'orecchia ) qualcuna al posto tuo mise una foto di uno con una rosa in mano facendoti passare per te?

ebbene, fino a qualche mese fa io ho creduto che fosse davvero l'icona della tua faccia.

e mo' non ridere che lo faccio io.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Agosto 2007)

*Bruja, Feddy...e Micia*

Sentite in questo periodo sono molto occupata a lavoro... la memoria fa un po cilecca... ma per caso vi h promesso soldi o altro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Da dove provengono tutte queste lodi?.. saro' diffidente ma non me la raccontate giusta


----------



## Sterminator (1 Agosto 2007)

*CERCASI ANIMA PIA.....ma non candida....pussa via...*

ao' rega' ma io vorrei tanto sape' perche' e' scioppato sto kazzo de DOL....

chi me fa la spiega???


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2007)

*grande stermi*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' rega' ma io vorrei tanto sape' perche' e' scioppato sto kazzo de DOL....
> 
> chi me fa la spiega???



esilarante al massimo, come al solito, bravo stermi!

(ti ricordi quando noi due, si litigava?? grandioso!)


----------



## Sterminator (1 Agosto 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> esilarante al massimo, come al solito, bravo stermi!
> 
> (ti ricordi quando noi due, si litigava?? grandioso!)


eh gia', bei tempi, pero' e' durato poco.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















poi ce semo capiti ed amati...

ao' er bacino mo no' pero'...enno'!

Arrangiate....


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2007)

*arrangiati???*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> eh gia', bei tempi, pero' e' durato poco..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...e sei il secondo...

sempre preciso e su tutte le palle


----------



## Sterminator (1 Agosto 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e sei il secondo...
> 
> sempre preciso e su tutte le palle


ahei non mettere limiti alla provvidenza...la serata mo' inizia...


vaduz..ciauz...


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2007)

*enzino*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ahei non mettere limiti alla provvidenza...la serata mo' inizia...
> 
> 
> vaduz..ciauz...



ciao Enzino (o Enzone?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

chi si chiama ENZO????


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2007)

*senza di me, sei persa...*



cat ha detto:


> chi si chiama ENZO????




come chi?...stermi!


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> come chi?...stermi!


 
NOOOOOOOOO


NOOOOOOOOO
NON E' POSSIBILE!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mari' (1 Agosto 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> *ao' rega' ma io vorrei tanto sape' perche' e' scioppato sto kazzo de DOL....
> 
> chi me fa la spiega???*



Gia', chi lo spiega?


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sentite in questo periodo sono molto occupata a lavoro... la memoria fa un po cilecca... ma per caso vi h promesso soldi o altro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non soldi....ma opere di ...bene!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Agosto 2007)

*Ecco....*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non soldi....ma opere di ...bene!!


Lettrice, come molti, è talmemnte poco abituata a che si dica pubblicamente ciò che si pensa di lei in positivo che non solo è diffidente, ma già la vedo, la tastiera la digita con i piedi perchè le mani le ha impegnate una davanti e  una dietro..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Mi domando cosa faresti tu se leggessi quello che veramente pensiamo di te


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Agosto 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non soldi....*ma opere di ...bene!!*


 
Avrei giusto bisogno di una casetta più grande...


----------



## Sterminator (2 Agosto 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Avrei giusto bisogno di una casetta più grande...


scusa neh....

fai due....


----------



## Bruja (2 Agosto 2007)

*????*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> scusa neh....
> 
> fai due....


Siamo già alle villette a schiera????  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (2 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siamo già alle villette a schiera????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma la piscinetta e' prevista??? er campo da tennis se c'e' lo smonto...che mi frega...

oseno' puzzo....almeno fino a che nun piove!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lettrice, come molti, è talmemnte poco abituata a che si dica pubblicamente ciò che si pensa di lei in positivo che non solo è diffidente, ma già la vedo, la tastiera la digita con i piedi perchè le mani le ha impegnate una davanti e una dietro.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhhhh..... cambierei continente?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2007)

Visto che vi  leggo belli positivi... che ne dite di fare una bella donazione alla mia fondazione "Una Kelly per la vita"?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Visto che vi leggo belli positivi... che ne dite di fare una bella donazione alla mia fondazione "Una Kelly per la vita"?


Ehmmm...vita è il diminutivo di E-vita?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma tu non facevi jena di nome e ridens di cognome???


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Visto che vi leggo belli positivi... che ne dite di fare una bella donazione alla mia fondazione "Una Kelly per la vita"?


Ciao animale ienoso ..ciao Bruja..ciao a tutti.



un saluto dal lavoro perchè da casa linea interrotta.

miau.

micio.


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2007)

*Micio e Letty*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao animale ienoso ..ciao Bruja..ciao a tutti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ciao e mi raccomando, non lavorare troppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quanto a Lettrice.... certo che come solidarietà animale  sei proprio una fetenzia... ma come una jena che vuole farsi una kelly di cocco!!!???  Perchè è di questo che stiamo parlamdo vero????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Agosto 2007)

*strega*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ciao e mi raccomando, non lavorare troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sfotti sfotti...tu...ho la schiena a pezzi.


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2007)

*X Miciona*

... ma dove vai  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   un bacio


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma dove vai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sto qui animalo..ma sto lavorando assai e nel pom da casa la linea nun c'è.


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sto qui animalo..ma sto lavorando assai e nel pom da casa la linea nun c'è.


... io c'ho l'Amore della mia vita qui con me in questi giorni e quindi sono poco presente (capisc a me)


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... io c'ho l'Amore della mia vita qui con me in questi giorni e quindi sono poco presente (capisc a me)


wowowowowowow!

non lo stropicciare troppo


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sfotti sfotti...tu...*ho la schiena a pezzi*.


 
Per forza!!!  a stambeccare fra i monti con i caproni!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bentornata micia


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> wowowowowowow!
> 
> non lo stropicciare troppo


... me lo mangero' solo di baci


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per forza!!! a stambeccare fra i monti con i caproni!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zitto tu, le donne hanno la schiena a pezzi per il duro lavoro, siete voi che avete problemi alla schiena quasi sempre per il duro lavoro "lombare"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ....... naturalmente quando lo avete!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (3 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... me lo mangero' solo di baci


e la moglie sta a guardare???

....che schifo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Agosto 2007)

*freddi*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per forza!!! a stambeccare fra i monti con i caproni!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lascia perdere...mi manca il mio Savino...è un bel tipo sai?

pochetto scustumato perchè la fa in piedi...senza farsi troppi problemi...ma del resto non è che poi gli debba lavare la tazza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   quindi...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Agosto 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e la moglie sta a guardare???
> 
> ....che schifo!!!


sei bello tu con quella faccia 

	
	
		
		
	


	












)
Stermi...ciao animalo!


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2007)

*scusatemi un po tutti ...*
































... si nasce stronzi ... si vive da stronzi ... e senz'altro si morira' da stronzi.


Questo ho imparato da pochi giorni ...
















































A buon intenditore poche parole.


----------



## @lex (7 Agosto 2007)

chissà perchè mi trovo d'accordo e insieme a loro aggiungo i maligni.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si nasce stronzi ... si vive da stronzi ... e senz'altro si morira' da stronzi.
> 
> 
> Questo ho imparato da pochi giorni ...
> ...


 
libiam::.trallallero trallalla 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps.  A Giovà, desidero una emoticon che canta please. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 tanto non me se fila de pezza illo.


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> libiam::.trallallero trallalla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Giovanni ultimamente si è eclissato...che sia in...ferie?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Agosto 2007)

*Dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Giovanni ultimamente si è eclissato...che sia in...ferie?


 


o che anche lui ne abbia le sfere piene ....;-)


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> o che anche lui ne abbia le sfere piene ....;-)


 
Possibilissimo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






comunque ci manca...vero che ci manca???

Micia...prova a richiamarlo tu..magari a te dà ascolto!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Agosto 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Possibilissimo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Beh..la sua presenza rassicura sicuramente.


----------

